
Review my AI based marketing bot - abhishekmaddy
http://beta.crowdfireapp.com/?beta=agnipath
======
abhishekmaddy
So we, the good folks at Crowdfire, have made an AI-based virtual marketing
assistant for small businesses, startups and entrepreneurs all across the
world. We've been working hard on it for the past 9 months and hope it helps
businesses grow easily on Twitter and Instagram with the least bit of time or
knowledge required. Would love feedback on it's effectiveness and general UI.
Thanks!

------
sharemywin
You should explain a couple use cases where this could help me.

